# First soil test - Rhode Island



## Denali401 (Dec 10, 2019)

This is my first soil test, and not as bad as I expected. ph is low, but I expected that from what I have read. This is from Rhode Island, in an extremely shady yard. It's an unknown mix of grass, with some weeds and some moss mixed in.

If I am reading it correctly, they are recommending 90 pounds of lime per thousand square feet (lb/k?), but not more then 50 lb/k every 4-6 months. Is this correct?

I am planning to overseed this spring. Should I hold off on the first application of lime until that grass is established?

Also, I believe I have read that there are different types of lime, is there a type that is preferable given my report?

The N and k2o that is recommended, is that the usual n and k on a fertilizer bag?

The B and mn I'm assuming are micro nutrients? If so, I may wait to worry about these until I spend a year or two dealing with the other stuff.

Any thoughts on organic matter percentage? I don't bag my clippings, and I'm the fall I mulched all my leaves, an absolute ton, back in to the yard. Is there a safe range here, or is it something that typically doesn't get out of hand?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes a total of 90lb of lime. Apply 50lb now and 40 in 6 months. Use the dolomite lime for the first 50lb and calcitic for the other 40lb (following the bag rates).

You Potassium is low and you should work on increasing it. Try to use SOP, per the guide.

Phosphorous is high. Avoid biosolids (eg. milorganite)

OM is ok. If it gets to 10% then we need to discuss. Sometimes we dont take all the thatch off when we collect the samples, so it could be a little bit off.

Check the Soil Remediation guide in my signature.


----------



## Denali401 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the help again.

Shat you said about the types of lime was roughly the idea I was thinking of as I read more about it. I have a site one local to me and it looks like they have dolomite lime so I should be good there.

Can I apply that at the same time as I seed this spring, or should I hold off?

I'll read through the guide and see if I have any more questions.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Apply lime first (aka today). It should be ok for seeds in a couple of weeks.


----------



## heatrick (Mar 29, 2020)

If you don't mind me asking. What was the cost for the test.


----------



## Denali401 (Dec 10, 2019)

$16.50 for the test. I sent a small ziploc bag, quart sized maybe, usps flat rate and that was another $10 or so. Well worth it in my mind to know what I need to apply and more importantly what I don't.


----------

